# New nigerian babies!! our first



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

I would have posted sooner but couldn't sign in for some reason. Odd

11/23/12 around 9pm our 1st timer goat "Buttercup" had a set of twins :kidred: :kidblue:,
#1 - doeling 3Lbs little buckskin w/white poll
#2 buckling - 2.5Lbs super tiny, color I believe is chamioose (spelling)
I had felt mommas ligaments around 9m and noticed they were gone, was out most of day, husband went out to check that night and realized she was in labor, sent the kids to fetch me and when I came out husband was all gloved up with a pad under momma, ready for babies...this was a first for all of us and it went very fast and well.









































11/25/12 - 2nd doe "Star" had Triplets:kidred::kidred::kidblue: - checked ligs around 8 realized they were gone and watched for behavior changes, around 11 I stayed with her noticing mucus plug and change in behavior
#1 doeling - light buckskin (I think) 3.8Lbs - she wasn't coming out after 20 min so I called a local breeder and she tried to walk me through "going in" I had no idea what I was feeling but doe wasn't all the way dilated either, breeder was pretty far away so she went to call her sis who lived closer to come help me, while waiting I realized it was all baby butt I was feeling and we were able to get her pulled out - called breeder back and let her know we were good
#2 buckling - buckskin -3lbs - slipped right out while trying to still clean up 1st one
#3 doeling - cream & white - 2.8lbs well 20 min after 2nd one realized she was still having contractions but nothing was crowning..darn I was gunna have to go in again. This time I had to go in far and deep - sac still around baby had to pop so I could feel...after several times around baby realized head was bent back as well as both front legs...at first I though I had butt again, so I worked head forward then went to get one leg and head went back again...reworked the head then went for other leg...by this time momma was exsausted and I felt her getting weak..holding head in place and grabbing legs...little encouragment to momma and baby came out.. little weak and kept wanting to put that head back but within 5 min was up tryin to walk and now spunkiest of them all
Wow..let me tell ya...what a first time experience for me(mind you 6 1/2 months pregnant myself) super exciting and educational...thank goodness for google, youtube and this website I stalked for months before babies!
Now for pics of her babies


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are all very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Super cute! Love the white hair on the heads. Congratulations on keeping your cool and saving all your little goatees!


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes I did notice every one of them had the white poll


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Very cute, great job. Have you given the doe you had to go in on any antibiotics?


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes I gave her penicillin yesterday morning and banamine...my vet went out of town and the breeder I usually would call hasn't been able to get back to me. One shot of penicillin enough?


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

GREAT JOB!! You have some beautiful babies there!


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you! 1st momma is polled, and im actually thinking both her babies are as well... time will tell.... I know the buckling from doe #2 (who is disbudded) I can feel bumps but not the buckling from #1


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Adorable babies! Great job on repositioning them and getting them delivered! That was my greatest fear for my first kiddings (11/15/12 & 11/17/12) but thankfully all were positioned perfectly, this time! 

Congrats on beautiful, healthy kids!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW ! Congrats to all of you !!!
They are super adorable


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Yaayyy...awesome job and awesome looking babies!!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

They are adorable...Congratulations!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They're lovely


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh my goodness! SO cute! Congrats!


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Congrats! They are all adorable!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Awesome work helping your doe. Glad you had the first one under your belt for practice before the more complicated one!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, great job on your first time! Having to pull with a set of triplets. Nice! You sound cut out for the breeding pen!


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

This is making me want baby goats ... Eeeek! Sooooo cute.


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Very cute, great job. Have you given the doe you had to go in on any antibiotics?


Currently giving penicillin 3cc x3 days....I am not very good at shots on goats lol.... just doesn't seem they have a wholee lot of muscle to shoot into..freaks me out..she got her 2nd and last dose of banamine and 2nd dose of PCN... I was having my husband do them but after he shot her in neck/shoulder and she freaked, layed down then pawed at corner wining I took over ...I can do horses, dogs, cats..but goat shots freak me out, always feel im doing them wrong. But so far so good. Moms and babies all doing well, doesn't appear I did any damage to mum which I was worried about with my self "going in" without support of anyone who was a "been there done that" kinda person. Wish I had video of the whole thing...I only know I was talking out loud about what I could feel and what I was thinking or worried about because my kids (6 & 7) were there and were telling me about it...son had to go in house on the last delievery, he was worried I was pulling her bones out and my daughter said she was listening to me saying I was worried I was going to twist the head clean off if I wasn't twisting the wrong way... I remember being worried I was twisting the head wrong to get it into position but don't remember talking about it lol


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

firelight27 said:


> Wow, great job on your first time! Having to pull with a set of triplets. Nice! You sound cut out for the breeding pen!


Thank you! One of the breeders I had spoken to earlier that morning (about disbudding and stuff) I had metioned my 2nd doe was getting ready for labor because I felt her ligaments were gone, she said she didn't figure out ligaments for 5yrs and made me kinda doubt myself, heard it was tricky even for seasoned breeders but I was spot on for both my girls and I got to be there for both. Then I ended up calling her about the fact I had to go in and the last one was horrible with head and legs bent under herself...she said she be callin me next time she needs help cuz she can't figure out what she is feeling...granted it took me a bit to figure it out and I wasn't exactly confident...but im pretty darn proud of myself cuz I didn't lose any babies or momma so I musta done something right.
My husband had picked that day of all days to go fishing...so I had my panicking mom freaking out worried I was rupturing something while in there...so I was pretty much on my own tryin to get it all done. Like I said...I've got small babies but they are all alive, well and gaining weight. 
so thank you for th compliment...don't got any goat people to really "appriciate" what I had to go through for my first kidding experience.


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

wow what a kidding! congrats on your beautiful babys. Awesome job helping! oh and congrats on your own upcoming kidding :baby:


----------

